# Proapoptotic Peptide FTPP ADIPOTIDE??



## yakuza (Dec 20, 2009)

Seems way to good to be true......anyone heard anything about this??


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Dunno is the honest answer, but I want it to be true.


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

From what I've read it would cost an obscene amount of money to run at the reccomended dosage.


----------



## yakuza (Dec 20, 2009)

LOCUST said:


> From what I've read it would cost an obscene amount of money to run at the reccomended dosage.


What ive heard as well.....would have to be some unbelievable results to justify that kind of money.


----------

